
Happy 35th birthday to Apple, Inc. - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/04/01/happy-35th-birthday-to-apple-inc/
======
Anechoic
Not bad given the conventional wisdom 15 years ago that Apple was a dead
company walking.

------
jzting
...and a beautiful day in Cupertino for the on-campus beer bash.

------
vain
I am not a fanboy, but Microsoft started almost exactly 1 year before, and
hasn't faced an existentialist crisis in it's lifespan. It is actually rare
among companies to have gone from strength to strength almost year after year.

While some products like windows 95 inspired very long queues on launch day,
the crowd I associated with never thought much of them. Infact some of them
made expensive mistakes with os2.

Today I am a consumer of both apple products and steve folklore, and sometimes
get confused as to where fantasy ends and reality sets in.

------
billmcneale
As a former Apple ][ owner, it makes me sad to see that the Apple I used to
love and admire has become the very evil entity they set out to destroy in
their seminal 1984 Superbowl commercial.

~~~
itg
You cant have one thread about apple these days without some idiot coming in
and spouting the evil bullshit. Oh no, they have a different business model,
how evil of a corporation for wanting to make money.

~~~
billmcneale
All corporations want to make money, what makes you think Apple is different?

They have turned evil in the sense that they are restricting developer
freedom, overwork their employees (who are happy to oblige, at least in the
US, but that doesn't make it right), play the patent game to stifle
competition, and all in all, are behaving in worse ways than Microsoft ever
did. Thanks to Android, they have had to back off on some of their
initiatives, luckily.

The only reason why they're getting away with all this is because they are
producing pretty good products overall, but again, this doesn't make it right.

------
nvictor
wow, Apple is young :)

------
barista
One Company that not only handled mid life crisis well, but actually came back
with a vengeance to rule the industry it kickstarted. Hat's off to AAPL!

